# rod and reel



## caughtinarut (Jun 19, 2016)

I know search the threads because this has been asked alot.  However it is just quicker to ask. I am looking for a rod and reel to do some surf fishing but can also use for freshwater. I do not saltwater fish that much. Any recommendations?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2016)

I've been going thru the same dilemma trying to find an all purpose rod/reel combo for surf, pier( kingfishing) and trolling. From my research, i've about decided on a 9' Medium/Heavy Ugly stik and Penn Fierce 4000 spinning reel but haven't purchased yet.
I'll be interested to see what others say as well.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jun 19, 2016)

The Penn fierce 4000 is good I bought the combo and I like it, I use it for bass fishing, on the surf and off shore and have not had a problem out of it, I only have 12lb line on it


----------



## Mike in Al (Jun 19, 2016)

I like the cabelas salt striker baitfeeder reel. The one that looks like it would be a good fit for you is the ssbf 40 b.   I use this surf fishing in FL then bring it home to AL and catch catfish and hybrids. It is  just a little to  heavy to use casting for bass at home or for trout in the bay all day. The bait feeder option is really nice. I paid 75-80 bucks(reel only) but is on sale right now for $56. Very smooth. I have a 7 foot med-heavy rod on it right now that works for freshwater fishing but think I'm going to change it out to a 8 foot for surf fishing.

The ss30b is a little more light weight without the baitfeeder system. It is on sale now for 48. It is my go to reel at SGI when casting for trout all day. Just the right size for bass fishing also. Probably a little to light for surf fishing where you might have the chance for larger fish.


----------



## Jim Bob Walton (Jun 19, 2016)

8 foot Penn Battalion with Penn conflict 5000 reel or scale back to a 7ft Penn Allegiance MH.  I use the 7ft version for just about everything.  It's awesome.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 19, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been going thru the same dilemma trying to find an all purpose rod/reel combo for surf, pier( kingfishing) and trolling. From my research, i've about decided on a 9' Medium/Heavy Ugly stik and Penn Fierce 4000 spinning reel but haven't purchased yet.
> I'll be interested to see what others say as well.



Personally, I would go with the 5000 size Fierce if using a 9 foot Ugly Stik.  That Ugly Stik is a fairly heavy rod for a 4000 size reel but it would work ok.

If you troll with a 4000 size reel and have 50 yards of line out and a big king hits you might have to chase him down to keep from getting spooled.

Good luck, you will love king fishing.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a fierce 4000 on 8'. It's been great so far. I use it for surf, some flats and some freshwater.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm in the same "boat" as you.

Just bought:

Shakespeare Surf Stik Spinning Combos 9'
Spend $49.99 for rod & reel from Amazon.  
Put some 30 lb test line on it and looks like it should be good for surf and long casts at Lanier.


----------



## scottpriest (Jul 15, 2016)

I use penn fierce combos, both for saltwater fishing and striper fishing in freshwater. I have 3000, 4000 and 6000. If I could only use one it would be the 4000.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jul 19, 2016)

I just picked up a Cabelas Whoopin stick that 13' for the surf and a Penn Pursuit 2 reel.  Seems like a heck of a combination and I'll be surf fishing with it next week.


----------

